# South Zone, second split, GOOD LUCK!



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Good luck fellas!!! Sunday's forecast looks quite interesting  

Headin' out soon, will report.
!$ !$ :Banane36: !$ !$


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

hit local creek no ducks went to local club seen 1 hen maybe in the evening or [email protected]!$


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

A couple OGFers and I hit a field this morning and had some action! While my shooting was quite embarassing, we ended up putting down 3 limits of honkers and 4 ducks (none of which I can honestly claim) . I had a lot of fun, and it's always a learning experience! Being new to the sport, I can't give enough credit to you guys who take the time to help a brotha' out. The bickering/comedy is pretty entertaining too! I'll try to add a picture here in a bit. 

Great meeting you RM and it's always a pleasure EA :glasses-cool:


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

good job buddy!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Thanks! Here's a cell pic.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice, now you got me itching. I just got back yesterday from another trip up north and I promised the wifey that would sit with the kids so she could get some shopping in today. We had a good time though. Killed some buffies,bluebills,ruddies,mergansers and mallards. Saw some goldeneyes and canvasbacks, but no shots at them.


----------



## plainolhunter (Nov 15, 2007)

Very Nice!!! I had to work this weekend  and will have to wait until this coming week to get out. It is nice to see someone got out and had a good hunt.


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

seen seven mallards in a no hunting area couldnt shoot very frustrating only 1 pond was open nothing on it :S again maybe next time


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

Saw tons of ducks but they were avoiding me like to plague. Very frustrating morning.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

You probably made the right call working last night mushi. I went out by myself because Ringadingaling had to dry his you no what out. Not a lot of birds flew, it was cold and wet and I spent way too much time brushing snow off the decoys. It was more of a pita than anything else! Thinking about Thursday half day, you probably need to think about coming up with a snow cover (if you dont have one) or do what I did, take a couple white cotton sheets, cut them into strips and run those through your stubble straps, looked pretty good yesterday, but the falling snow helped too. Any day now we should start to see migrators with the weather staying cold and the water freezing up!


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Mush, good huntin with you. I'm sure you can claim some of those birds we know how Andrew shoots.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

ringmuskie9 said:


> Mush, good huntin with you. I'm sure you can claim some of those birds we know how Andrew shoots.


Heres a couple pics and I know for sure Kyle killed two geese.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

It's those pesky ducks that get to me...


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

ErieAngler said:


> Heres a couple pics and I know for sure Kyle killed two geese.


What a buncha goobers


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I_Shock_Em said:


> What a buncha goobers


Mark, 

Let me know if youre down this way and we can get out. Ive been swamped with moving for the last month and a half and been pretty unresponsive to much more than what I absolutely need to get done. Saw a ton of birds Monday and barely anything last night - so the hunting is still like it typically is in Ohio - hit or miss. Once January hits most of my spots should be solid, at least I hope!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

After the north duck zone closes this weekend, I plan on making a few trips down to the Columbus area. We'll get together for a couple hunts for sure


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Good job boys! EA, is my invite still on to come out and blow some smoke?


----------

